

Build Your Own Z80 Computer - parenthesis
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbill/159064314/

======
sfphotoarts
I build a kit form of the ZX-81 back in the early 80's. It was a terrific
machine for me at the time. Now I think these chips are still sold into
traffic lights.

Who else here remembers their Z80 opcodes? I remember C8 Return of Zero, and
just plain old return, C9. Been a whole though...

These days a single line of PHP would bring the Z80 to its knees...

------
chandrab
The one command I remember was the most powerful command of the Z80:

LDIR (LoaD Increment Repeat)...aka Block Move in 1 instruction.

The IX, IY registers with index registers were cool too.

I'm showing my age...I was 12 when I was hacking Z80 assembly on my TRS-80

------
comatose_kid
Steve Ciarcia is the man - I still remember reading a BYTE article he wrote
showing how to build your own 80286 computer using some VLSI chipset (this was
in the mid-late 80s). By build, I mean schematics, soldering, etc.

------
sigstoat
did i miss something, or is this just a picture of a book?

~~~
Shamiq
It teased me as well. No instructions, just a discussion of getting rights to
freely reproduce the book.

